# Lanzarote Lizenz



## MalleKalle (5. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen, hat jemand Infos für mich wo im Internet ich das Formular für die Lizenz und das Formular 700 für die Bank bekomme? Hab mich versucht durch die Behörden Seiten zu kämpfen aber mit Google Übersetzer ist das ne reine Katastrophe. Vielen Dank 
Kalle


----------



## *luckyluke* (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote Lizenz*

Fahr direkt ins Cabildo oder Ayuntamiento auf der Insel....geht relativ fix und ne Bank für die Überweisung ist meist in der Nähe.


----------



## Mittelhesse (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote Lizenz*

Moin Kalle . 
Ist hier haarfein erklärt . 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304995&highlight=Lanzarote

Gruß Jörg . #h


----------

